# Coin-operated prop??



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen some sort of coin-operated prop?
Something that screams, lights up or moves when you drop a quarter in?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

No - but that might be fun...

Drop a quarter and hear a witches incantation - then have it give you a peice of candy~


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

That's a good idea, but I don't know how much the parents would like it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Can you imagine a haunt that actually did that? Kids putting quarters in each prop to see it move..I laugh at absurd thoughts..forgive me.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Better nail it down real good...and armor the coin bucket, too. Otherwise some wiseacre is sure to either bash it or steal it to get the coins out. (Even if you remove the money every night, how are they to know until they try?)


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

As a group, we should be able to get our hands an old fortune teller machine shouldn't we? Some old arcade closing, or carnival? That would give us the base to start from at least, the mechanics we could look at...
Hmmmmmm....
(I know there's one in the Excalibur Resort and Casino, Las Vegas Nevada, and I'm pretty sure we have a member in neigboring Henderson with a fast getaway car.....)


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

HalloweenRick said:


> As a group, we should be able to get our hands an old fortune teller machine shouldn't we? Some old arcade closing, or carnival? That would give us the base to start from at least, the mechanics we could look at...
> Hmmmmmm....
> (I know there's one in the Excalibur Resort and Casino, Las Vegas Nevada, and I'm pretty sure we have a member in neigboring Henderson with a fast getaway car.....)


Reminds me of the Tom Hanks movie "Big". Not a bad idea. I wish I could find one of those.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I had thought about building a claw machine that acepted special tokens that would be handed out along the haunt path. at one pont along the rout the person in the group with the token would be told that they had to try for an item inside the machine ,say a "key", to go on to the next room. just as the slow moving claw attempts the pick up, a hand or monster pops out from under the stuff in the case and smack against the thick plexigass window with a loud scream. I'm sure this would cause self defecation in most cases.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Check out this guy's coin-op machines. Some of them are really creative.
http://www.timhunkin.com/control/a_arcade_index.htm


----------

